# roxite polyplastic supplier?



## albertross (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend a supplier of replacement plastic windows for motor caravans in southwest england?.
I searched the web and found miriad products who claim to be the largest stockists of the brand (roxite polyplastic)i need but they can't be bothered as they "don't have the specs" for my C.I. carioca and don't want to seel me one by dimensions!


----------

